# Make season pass changed retroactive



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

I think is an error, that was never fixed. But why arent season pass changes retroactive. If i selected keep until delete, it should work on all the shows in that pass. I lost 3 shows because i expected Tivo to do what it says, not what it means. Season passes should automaticly remark each program. Dont get me started on please wait "forever".


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

:down:

Existing recordings should not change their status unless you do it explicitly.


----------

